#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-21
<al4nc4ds>  eae 
<al4nc4ds>  to com um projeto bakana ae 
<al4nc4ds>  se kiser participar 
<al4nc4ds>  https://webchat.sourcebrasil.org 
<al4nc4ds>  nick: seu apelido 
<al4nc4ds>  canal: android 
<al4nc4ds>  senha: nao 
<al4nc4ds>  autenticar: nao 
<al4nc4ds>  ===================== 
<al4nc4ds>  suporte de usuarios smartphones com android 
<BUGabundo> o/
<ruif13> boas
<ruif13> alguem tem o ubuntu 10.10 com o xfce?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-22
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> :)
<VilasBoas> olá dcosta
<VilasBoas> :D
<dcosta> viva :)
<ruif13> boas
<ruif13> alguem tem o acpi correctamente instalado?
<BUGabundo> eu tenho
<BUGabundo> o meu dá bem
<ruif13> no meu portatil
<ruif13> nao tá bom
<ruif13> e disseram-me k a bateria nao carrega na totalidade por causa do acpi :S
<ruif13> nao sei se fui enganado
<ruif13> :D
<BUGabundo> duvido
<ruif13> o portatil tem 3 meses :D
<ruif13> BUGabundo tens algum link de how to acpi?
<BUGabundo> not really
<ruif13> oki
<dcosta> viva BUGabundo
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> tá tudo feioso ?
<dcosta> lol
<BUGabundo> ola dcosta
<BUGabundo> como vai a vida?
<dcosta> tá negra!
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> e tu velho amigo ?
<dcosta> a vida rola ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-23
<tiago__> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar meu driver de audio?
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-24
<BUGabundo> night
 * Tekku Boas pessoal | Good night all
<BUGabundo> o/
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: Ei Campeão
<VilasBoas> Animado Hoje :D
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> podia tar melhor
<BUGabundo> mas thanks
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-25
<BUGabundo> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-27
<BUGabundo> xhaker: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb&feature=search_result
<lolmac23> qual cliente de mirc vocês estão usando?
<BUGabundo> nenhum lol
<BUGabundo> mirc ROFL
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<NMachado> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<NMachado> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<NMachado> olá astroo- :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> Olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-22
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-24
<dcosta> foo bar
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> olá a todos
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Problema? Há dois dias que tento actualizar o Ubuntu e o servidor só dá 50b/s
<ProUbuntu> Alguém sabe o que se passa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> Europeus praticamente indefesos perante Google ou Facebook
<astroo-> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2376819
<astroo-> com sorte daqui a ano e meio o abuso acaba
<NMachado> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<skorzen> Boas
<astroo-> ola
<icc_> oi
<icc_> estou com problema no cheese
<icc_> ubuntu 11.10
<icc_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<icc_> (cheese:6995): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<astroo-> ola
<icc_> alguem sabe o que é?
<icc_> ola
<icc_> tem alguem ai?
<astroo-> da 1 tempo
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-17
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<FatGiant> Boa tarde.
<FatGiant> Depois de ter feito a tradução de uma grande quantidade de linhas no launchpad, gostaria de saber quanto tempo até saber se foram aceites ou recusadas?
<FatGiant> O objectivo da pergunta prende-se com a intenção de continuar a traduzir mas sinto-me constrangido pelo facto de não saber se vale a pena dar-me ao trabalho ou não.
<FatGiant> Obrigado.
<hggdh> FatGiant: *sempre* vale o trabalho. Quanto ao tempo que deves esperar... não sei, não sou parte do grupo de tradução. Mas, ainda assim, agradeço o trabalho :-)
<FatGiant> hggdh, que o trabalho tem mérito, não discuto. :) O que me está a impedir de continuar é não saber se serve.
<hggdh> FatGiant: normalmente as dúvidas ocorrem quando temos mais de uma opção na tradução; se estás a trabalhar em uma tradução nova (e sabes Ingles/Portugues), são boas as chances de termos tua tradução aceita
<hggdh> (quando estava a traduzir, volta e meia via uma tradução minha recusada, normalmente por outra melhor)
<FatGiant> Eu entendo, mas, sinto-me sem saber se devo continuar ou estou a perder tempo e a fazer perder tempo, por causa do meu estilo não ser o adequado, ou alguma outra coisa
<FatGiant> não me incomoda que sejam recusadas, sei que tenho de aprender um estilo estabelecido
<hggdh> FatGiant: havia um site com os detalhes... mas não me recordo do nome. Vou tentar acha-lo
<FatGiant> hggdh, obrigado.
<hggdh> FatGiant: veja http://ubuntu-pt.org/content/equipa-de-tradu%C3%A7%C3%B5es
<FatGiant> Esse já vi, foi como vim ter aqui ao canal.
<hggdh> entre em contacto com eles via o mailing list
<FatGiant> vai ter de ser, aqui pelo chat pelos vistos não vai funcionar. :)
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-18
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-22
<astroo-> New Ubuntu Phone Won’t Truly Be Open Source: Canonical Says Operating System Will Be Open, But Admits Baseband Will Be Closed   http://bytegeist.firedoglake.com/2014/03/21/new-ubuntu-phone-operating-system-will-be-open-but-baseband-will-be-closed/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-20
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-21
<deusr> Olá, tem alguém no canal?
<deusr> Eu sou brasileiro e na verdade quero apenas uma ajudinha de vcs :)
<deusr> o que significa "partilha" em portugal?
<deusr> por exemplo essa frase: "A postagem era uma partilha de um relatório da ONU"
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<deusr> astroo-: opa!! :)
<astroo-> vai ao #ubuntu-br
<deusr> mas pq?
<astroo-> esquece
<astroo-> pensava que era sobre o ubbuntu
<deusr> vc deve ta se perguntando o que estou fazendo aqui, né!
<deusr> eu mexo com linux a mais de 17 anos :), fucei na net pra tentar achar o significado e nao achei, então resolvi entrar em um canal portugues
<astroo-> partilha e tipo ligaçao de algo em comum
<deusr> astroo-: pode me tirar essa dúvida?
<astroo-> eu partinho o irc agora com voce
<deusr> astroo-: "A postagem era uma partilha de um relatório da ONU"
<astroo-> e ter algo em comum
<deusr> sabe o que significa essa frase?
<deusr> hum
<astroo-> outro exemplo
<astroo-> partinhamos a mesma lingua
<astroo-> partilhamos
<deusr> hum, então seria algo como...
<astroo-> tirando centenas de palavras...
<deusr> eu sei que vcs não usam gerundio, coisas terminadas em *ando, mas seria isso..
<astroo-> diz la em brasileiro
<astroo-> a frase
<deusr> A postagem era compatilhada de um relatório da ONU
<astroo-> igual
<astroo-> agora na versao brasileira
<astroo-> ja percebi
<deusr> essa já foi a versão brasileira "A postagem era compatilhada de um relatório da ONU"
<astroo-> partinha e dividir algo de 1 coisa para mais que 1 pessoa ou pessoas
<astroo-> partikha
<astroo-> partilha
<astroo-> desculpa
<deusr> ta mexendo em uma legenda
<astroo-> partilha=dividir mas de 1 maneira mais "fina"
<deusr> é isso mesmo, nos usamos partilha, mas não como foi aplicada na frase que te mostrei
<astroo-> tipo os herdeiros partilham a herança de...
<astroo-> dividir ficava "feio"
<deusr> olha a diferença..
<deusr> E eu  deslocar-me de bicicleta
<deusr> E eu  andando de bicicleta
<astroo-> eu nao sou perito ja aviso
<astroo-> eu desloco-me em bicicleta
<astroo-> andar e tipo hobby mais talvez
<astroo-> deslocar e tipo transporte
<astroo-> mas alguem pode dizer
<astroo-> eu ando sempre de bicicleta para o emprego
<deusr> sisim, eu entendi isso, estava a te mostrar ;)
<deusr> ainda não entendi, teve acordo ortográfico para padronizar apenas uma lingua portuguesa, mas parece isso nao ocorreu
<astroo-> e dizer eu desloco de bicicleta para ir a lisboa por exemplo
<deusr> Acedi é acessar?
<deusr> "Acedi"
<astroo-> acedi e ter tido acesso a algo
<deusr> vc conhece algum site de dicionario da lingua portuguesa de portugal?
<astroo-> existe
<deusr> nao quero ficar te alugando :p
<astroo-> espera
<deusr> ok
<astroo-> existe 1 site que traduz
<astroo-> agora encontrar...
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-22
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-24
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-03-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-03-24
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-21
<pestux> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<pestux> sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<pestux> obrigado
<pestux> isto é sempre assim tao parado?
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> a noite e madrugada sempre
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-22
<Mmike> Hello! Sorry for speaking english, but my portugese is super-bad :) I am in Cascais currently and I am wondering is there a Karting area close to here, and do you, maybe, know of it :)
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-23
<uplink> boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> falamos no outro dia certo?
<uplink> sim amigo astro
<uplink> tudo na mesma por aqui né ?
<astroo-> tem 1 nick novo
<astroo-> mas nao falou
<uplink> olha o que estou a ouvir :)
<uplink> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwtwkOfr1aQ
<uplink> os velhinhos peste
<uplink> fica bem amigo e até uma proxima
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> tu tambem
<astroo-> ate
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2019-03-22
<M_A_B> boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2019-03-24
<Anonimous> oi
